# Spain's ban on thin models



## luxotika (Sep 16, 2006)

MADRID. (Reuters) - The world's first ban on overly thin models at a top-level fashion show in Madrid has caused outrage among modeling agencies and raised the prospect of restrictions at other catwalk pageants. 

Madrid's fashion week has turned away underweight models after protests that young girls and women were trying to copy their rail-thin looks and developing eating disorders.

Organizers say they want to project an image of beauty and health, rather than a waif-like, or heroin chic look.

But Cathy Gould, of New York's Elite modeling agency, said the fashion industry was being used as a scapegoat for illnesses like anorexia and bulimia.

"I think its outrageous, I understand they want to set this tone of healthy beautiful women, but what about discrimination against the model and what about the freedom of the designer," said Gould, Elite's North America director, adding that the move could harm careers of naturally "gazelle-like" models.

Madrid's regional government, which sponsors the show and imposed restrictions, said it did not blame designers and models for anorexia. It said the fashion industry had a responsibility to portray healthy body images.

"Fashion is a mirror and many teenagers imitate what they see on the catwalk," said regional official Concha Guerra.

The mayor of Milan, Italy, Letizia Moratti told an Italian newspaper this week she would seek a similar ban for her city's show unless it could find a solution to "sick" looking models.

QUALITY, NOT SIZE

The Madrid show is using the body mass index or BMI -- based on weight and height -- to measure models. It has turned away 30 percent of women who took part in the previous event. Medics will be on hand at the September 18-22 show to check models.

Under the Madrid ruling, models must have a BMI rating of around 18. That would disqualify top Spanish model Esther Canadas, and supermodels like Kate Moss, based on unofficial records of their height and weight.

"The restrictions could be quite a shock to the fashion world at the beginning, but I'm sure it's important as far as health is concerned," said Leonor Perez Pita, director of Madrid's show, also known as the Pasarela Cibeles.

When asked if they supported controls, seven Spanish designers showing at Madrid either declined to comment or said they did not want to become involved in the controversy. Designers in Milan gave a similar response.

A spokeswoman for the Association of Fashion Designers of Spain, which represents those at Madrid fashion week, said the group supported restrictions and its concern was the quality of collections, not the size of models.

Eating disorder activists said many Spanish model agencies and designers oppose the ban and they had doubts whether the new rules would be followed.

"If they don't go along with it the next step is to seek legislation, just like with tobacco," said Carmen Gonzalez of Spain's Association in Defense of Attention for Anorexia and Bulimia, which has campaigned for restrictions since the 1990s.

Elite's Gould said fashion was not to blame for eating disorders that usually started at home due to poor eating habits and constant dieting by mothers.

So far, Madrid's move has yet to spark a worldwide trend toward catwalk shows with curvier figures. 

London Fashion Week said in a statement it would not put restrictions on what type of models its designers use. (Additional reporting by Sophie Hardach in Milan)


----------



## Saja (Sep 16, 2006)

I Love It!!!!


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Sep 16, 2006)

WONDERFULL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!Best thing they could do!


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 16, 2006)

wow


----------



## lynnda (Sep 16, 2006)

surprising!


----------



## Mina (Sep 16, 2006)

Hmmm...


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Sep 16, 2006)

That is surprising, but I guess it could be good.


----------



## mintesa (Sep 16, 2006)

This is good! When I was a teenager I got really thin and skinny, i looked sick, coz i wanted to look skinny as models. that is not healthy.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Sep 16, 2006)

i think that's awesome! about time the world realizes that real women are not super tall and rail thin


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 16, 2006)

Finally the fashion world wants _real _people!


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 16, 2006)

Yay!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 17, 2006)

finally! someone does something about it!

and to the modeling agencies, go eat a sandwich.


----------



## Saja (Sep 17, 2006)

Screw the sandwich, let them eat cake!!!


----------



## macuphead (Sep 17, 2006)

whatever, i think its stupid and overrated. someone with a positive upbringing isnt going to be totally obsessed with their body image simply because of watching tv or reading fashion magazines. why dont they start giving parenting classes to mothers who are getting lipo and botox and constantly dieting, this is the only thing that is going to screw up a child, not a dior model. come on. models are thin, its how the runway clothes are designed. if i ever see a frumpy fat ass walking down the catwalk wearing the latest line of chanel haute couture, i will be disgusted. the clothes are supposed to be elegant and outrageous, and if the models flab is hanging out of it, thats not going to happen!


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Sep 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *macuphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif whatever, i think its stupid and overrated. someone with a positive upbringing isnt going to be totally obsessed with their body image simply because of watching tv or reading fashion magazines. why dont they start giving parenting classes to mothers who are getting lipo and botox and constantly dieting, this is the only thing that is going to screw up a child, not a dior model. come on. models are thin, its how the runway clothes are designed. if i ever see a frumpy fat ass walking down the catwalk wearing the latest line of chanel haute couture, i will be disgusted. the clothes are supposed to be elegant and outrageous, and if the models flab is hanging out of it, thats not going to happen! Were not asking for flab! We want NORMAL healthy skinny or middle size!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 17, 2006)

I second all the positive reactions. Its about time people start embracing women's bodies. I take that back. REAL WOMEN's bodies. Lets face it the average women is a size 16 or so..or in that range. This proves to the world that no matter what size you are, you can and are beautiful.


----------



## princessfrozen (Sep 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *macuphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif whatever, i think its stupid and overrated. someone with a positive upbringing isnt going to be totally obsessed with their body image simply because of watching tv or reading fashion magazines. Errr incorrect. Theres a reason why children from healthy families start dieting in middle school. 
Originally Posted by *macuphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif come on. models are thin, its how the runway clothes are designed. because the designers hands would fall off if they designed clothes for REAL sized women. Originally Posted by *macuphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *if i ever see a frumpy fat ass* walking down the catwalk wearing the latest line of chanel haute couture, *i will be disgusted.* and there you have why little girls are trying to look like pencils.
Mind you a "healthy" BMI is 18.5 - 24.9 so it's not like they are asking the models to be overweight.


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Sep 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *princessfrozen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Errr incorrect. Theres a reason why children from healthy families start dieting in middle school. because the designers hands would fall off if they designed clothes for REAL sized women. and there you have why little girls are trying to look like pencils.

Mind you a "healthy" BMI is 18.5 - 24.9 so it's not like they are asking the models to be overweight.

thank you!!!!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *angel_eyes4evah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Were not asking for flab! We want NORMAL healthy skinny or middle size! agree


----------



## hulagurl84 (Sep 17, 2006)

Thats amazing! I hope this will set a new trend! Horah for Curves!


----------



## Geek (Sep 17, 2006)

WARNING: Keep this thread positive please and stay ON TOPIC.


----------



## luxotika (Sep 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *macuphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif whatever, i think its stupid and overrated. someone with a positive upbringing isnt going to be totally obsessed with their body image simply because of watching tv or reading fashion magazines. why dont they start giving parenting classes to mothers who are getting lipo and botox and constantly dieting, this is the only thing that is going to screw up a child, not a dior model. come on. models are thin, its how the runway clothes are designed. if i ever see a frumpy fat ass walking down the catwalk wearing the latest line of chanel haute couture, i will be disgusted. the clothes are supposed to be elegant and outrageous, and if the models flab is hanging out of it, thats not going to happen! I agree on some of the points that you made, however, everyone has their own opinion on what they think looks good. I don't think someone that is 6 feet tall and weighs 100 pounds is healthy, let alone sexy. Women that do not menstruate because they are too thin is not sexy. I wasn't trying to open up a can of worms by posting this story!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Sep 17, 2006)

luxotika, thanks for posting the story





i do think it's good that they are trying to move away from the heroin chic look and into a more fit and healthy look. the runway models will never look like i do, and i will never look like they do - that's just something i will have to live with! couture is made to hang a certain way, on a long slimmer framed person and that isn't me.


----------



## Eva121 (Sep 17, 2006)

It's a step in the right direction but... are young girls really influenced by haute couture-models these days? I think the problem is more celebs these days, some of them are very skinny as well and I think they appeal more to young girls. But not much we can do about them...


----------



## Simone (Sep 17, 2006)

I agree with what the Spanish government did on principle- the extreme thinness of models should not be idealized, and this art doesn NOT reflect life, but the government should not try to run the fashion industry.


----------



## Maja (Sep 17, 2006)

First of all, as Tony said, let's try to keep our attitute positive. Even if you disagree, keep language clean and polite!

Originally Posted by *macuphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif come on. models are thin, its how the runway clothes are designed. The only reason runway clothes are designed for skinny-without-curves models is that clothes like that require no altering of patterns whatsoever, only basic seams; plus, these clothes are in majority of times pinned around the model's body to make it look like they fit. Models are thin and shapeless to make the desingner's jobs easier. Fitting a healthy body with healthy curves (not talking about flab here) takes lots of designer's team's precious time.


----------



## luxotika (Sep 17, 2006)

I agree. Most of the fashion shows I have seen have clothes that are more "artsy" that wouldn't be worn in real life.


----------



## Lindabear (Sep 17, 2006)

cool


----------



## Harlot (Sep 17, 2006)

Although I do like the herion chic, its quite pretty and awwing, its just getting out of hand. Practically everyone is on some diet and have negative outlooks on themselves, which gets overplayed after a while and its pretty sad. I give it thumbs up to who actually stood up and did something about it. Celebrities are the main cause of the whole "anorexia and bulimia" problem, but fashion runways are to blame as well since they support rail-thinness as beauty since thats all you see in their clothes. Eventually 'skinny' is going to be overrated.


----------



## luxotika (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks for all the posts!


----------



## monniej (Sep 18, 2006)

wow! i never believed that this would happen!


----------



## sassygirl123 (Sep 19, 2006)

yay


----------



## Saja (Sep 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Eva121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's a step in the right direction but... are young girls really influenced by haute couture-models these days? I think the problem is more celebs these days, some of them are very skinny as well and I think they appeal more to young girls. But not much we can do about them... And who do you think influences that celebs?


----------



## Eva121 (Sep 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And who do you think influences that celebs? Good point! We'll just have to wait and see if they'll also be influenced by this ban


----------



## Aroma Angel (Sep 19, 2006)

I think its great... lets be honest. most women dont look like that and the clothes that come down the runway, yes look great and fantastic on the thin models, but wouldnt look the same on an everyday women.. I thinks its great and postive.. There always can be an extreme in either case... I hope the US follows Spains lead..


----------



## luxotika (Sep 19, 2006)

I wish the US would follow Spain's lead as well, but I really don't think they will.


----------



## mintesa (Sep 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *macuphead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif whatever, i think its stupid and overrated. someone with a positive upbringing isnt going to be totally obsessed with their body image simply because of watching tv or reading fashion magazines. why dont they start giving parenting classes to mothers who are getting lipo and botox and constantly dieting, this is the only thing that is going to screw up a child, not a dior model. come on. models are thin, its how the runway clothes are designed. if i ever see a frumpy fat ass walking down the catwalk wearing the latest line of chanel haute couture, i will be disgusted. the clothes are supposed to be elegant and outrageous, and if the models flab is hanging out of it, thats not going to happen! i dont think its stupid. some models are really super skinny, like they have anorexia. if someone eats and lives healthy he would never turn out that skinny as those anorexic models. and who knows, maybe those models are just starving just to stay in their job. so i like the new law, i hope that now those skinny models can finally eat all they want without getting kicked off their job. i just think they should look normal not skinny sick.
I actually want models in all different sizes and heights, so every woman can see what kind of outfit/hair/shoes/makeup would be best for her.


----------



## Harlot (Sep 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mintesa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I actually want models in all different sizes and heights, so every woman can see what kind of outfit/hair/shoes/makeup would be best for her. That is a great idea Mintesa! If only they would take it into consideration...


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 22, 2006)

I think its definitely a step in the right direction!


----------



## camaiu (Sep 24, 2006)

Definately deserved kudos... Considering only a small percent of the population are actually size 0 or 2, it's hard to find styles for your own body type. I love the idea of variety in models, wonderful!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 25, 2006)

I think that, in theory, it's a good idea. Even if the models themselves are not anorexic, if they are underweight (BMI less than 18), this could still encourage anorexia/bulemia in young girls. Showing models at a "healthy" weight sends a better message to the public.

There is one thing about this that bothers me, however. I am naturally "underweight" (meaning I naturally have a BMI of slightly less than 18). When people refer to women with a BMI of 18+ as being "real people" or "real women," that is somewhat hurtful. Just because someone doesn't fit into the category of "average" or "normal" doesn't mean that they are any less real. I ask that you all please be mindful when using those terms. Thank you.


----------



## Nox (Sep 29, 2006)

I have been watching this thread for awhile, and it has brought the full gamut of opinion. And I guess everyone has to have an opinion, so here's mine:

I totally understand the idea behind the ban. When, in this case, a model steps off the runway, collapses and dies, you bet there will be some serious waves made in the industry. But I think models are the least influential in the totem pole of power. If they point the finger at the model, she will point to her agent who told her to maintain the look. The agent will then say it is the companies' fault for the super thin standard. The company will point to their advertising staff, who promote photos of super thin women. The advertising staff is going to say that the designer gave them no choice, as they only sew for women that size, so the photo shoot must be styled as such. The designers will all say they want to be competitive with each other, and if one of them breaks rank, it will spell disaster for that fashion house.

And let's face it... over the years of commercial print and television, we have been conditioned to expect that status quo. Sometimes I hear regular women (including myself) railing on models we see in print because something is not *perfect* with them. As much as we say "choose healthy models", we consumers are the ones continuing to feed into that illusion unwittingly. Even though it may seem like the designers are the ones who control the leading trends, consumers do have the power to make or break them. Consider what happened to the Tommy Hilfiger brand. After the allegations of explicit racism, his brand rapidly declined from public visibility. This precipitous downturn led him to finally sell the company this year. Consumer spending is so powerful, that without it, brands can fall fast.

Also, keep in mind, _runway_ models and _print_ models are almost two separate lines of work sometimes. The two types of modeling are not always interchangeable. Both fields have different requirements of their models. A runway model is rarely visually appealing to the mass public, so they use a print model with a softer, more feminine physique. The models in print that people usually object to, were often runway models originally.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 29, 2006)

Its strange, so many of us in western countrys are getting fatter to the point of ugliness and the models are getting ever thinner. Young girls starve themselves to look good in fashionably tight jeans and at the same time there are women (and men of course) who can't stop nibbling lo-cal potato crisps (chips) even as they baloon out to obscene sizes. And then there's plastic surgery. Sigh... somethings not totally right


----------



## Dragonfly (Sep 30, 2006)

I think what Spain did, is fantastic.

I have heard many "retired" models say they had to eat minimal calories, in order to be in demand. Sounds like an eating disorder to me.


----------



## Andi (Sep 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have been watching this thread for awhile, and it has brought the full gamut of opinion. And I guess everyone has to have an opinion, so here's mine:
I totally understand the idea behind the ban. When, in this case, a model steps off the runway, collapses and dies, you bet there will be some serious waves made in the industry. But I think models are the least influential in the totem pole of power. If they point the finger at the model, she will point to her agent who told her to maintain the look. The agent will then say it is the companies' fault for the super thin standard. The company will point to their advertising staff, who promote photos of super thin women. The advertising staff is going to say that the designer gave them no choice, as they only sew for women that size, so the photo shoot must be styled as such. The designers will all say they want to be competitive with each other, and if one of them breaks rank, it will spell disaster for that fashion house.

And let's face it... over the years of commercial print and television, we have been conditioned to expect that status quo. Sometimes I hear regular women (including myself) railing on models we see in print because something is not *perfect* with them. As much as we say "choose healthy models", we consumers are the ones continuing to feed into that illusion unwittingly. Even though it may seem like the designers are the ones who control the leading trends, consumers do have the power to make or break them. Consider what happened to the Tommy Hilfiger brand. After the allegations of explicit racism, his brand rapidly declined from public visibility. This precipitous downturn led him to finally sell the company this year. Consumer spending is so powerful, that without it, brands can fall fast.

Also, keep in mind, _runway_ models and _print_ models are almost two separate lines of work sometimes. The two types of modeling are not always interchangeable. Both fields have different requirements of their models. A runway model is rarely visually appealing to the mass public, so they use a print model with a softer, more feminine physique. The models in print that people usually object to, were often runway models originally.

I couldnÂ´t agree more with what you said!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have been watching this thread for awhile, and it has brought the full gamut of opinion. And I guess everyone has to have an opinion, so here's mine:
I totally understand the idea behind the ban. When, in this case, a model steps off the runway, collapses and dies, you bet there will be some serious waves made in the industry. But I think models are the least influential in the totem pole of power. If they point the finger at the model, she will point to her agent who told her to maintain the look. The agent will then say it is the companies' fault for the super thin standard. The company will point to their advertising staff, who promote photos of super thin women. The advertising staff is going to say that the designer gave them no choice, as they only sew for women that size, so the photo shoot must be styled as such. The designers will all say they want to be competitive with each other, and if one of them breaks rank, it will spell disaster for that fashion house.

And let's face it... over the years of commercial print and television, we have been conditioned to expect that status quo. Sometimes I hear regular women (including myself) railing on models we see in print because something is not *perfect* with them. As much as we say "choose healthy models", we consumers are the ones continuing to feed into that illusion unwittingly. Even though it may seem like the designers are the ones who control the leading trends, consumers do have the power to make or break them. Consider what happened to the Tommy Hilfiger brand. After the allegations of explicit racism, his brand rapidly declined from public visibility. This precipitous downturn led him to finally sell the company this year. Consumer spending is so powerful, that without it, brands can fall fast.

Also, keep in mind, _runway_ models and _print_ models are almost two separate lines of work sometimes. The two types of modeling are not always interchangeable. Both fields have different requirements of their models. A runway model is rarely visually appealing to the mass public, so they use a print model with a softer, more feminine physique. The models in print that people usually object to, were often runway models originally.

You made some great points!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Sep 30, 2006)

That's great!





thanks for the info.


----------



## sadhunni (Sep 30, 2006)

thanks for sharing the article.


----------



## SwtValina (Sep 30, 2006)

I think the key word is HEALTHY! Toned and in shape models rather than rail thin. If models were in shape and looked like they exercised and ate right rather than starved themselves would give women a more attainable body image as well as create positive role models for young women.


----------



## ZilchGoddess (Oct 7, 2006)

Finally. Designers make their clothes to look like they're still on the hanger when they're on the woman. Maybe now they'll finally acknowledge that girls have curves, and not everybody can--or wants to--look like something that hangs in the closet.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow! That's awesome! They rock for that ban! Good for them!


----------

